
Google diversity annual report 2019 - mariusz331
https://diversity.google/annual-report
======
throwawaystale
Key takeaway: Over the last five years, hiring of white males for tech roles
has declined from 47.5% to 33.3% (of total tech hires). Somewhat surprisingly,
hiring of white females and all non-Asian minorities has barely budged. The
major increases were in hiring of Asians, with women increasing somewhat
faster proportionally.

No data on age at all. I'm guessing it would look pretty bad for those over
forty.

Kudos to Google for publishing this in greater detail than ever.

